# με το πε



## Ancolie

"αυτή η Νεράντζη με το πε και λάλησε" Μυριβήλη
Με το πε? Δεν καταλαβαίνω.


----------



## shawnee

I'm not one to speak on the language of Mirvilis, but I'd say that what is intended here is, "*μ*ου *το* εί*πε*".


----------



## Perseas

Νομίζω:
"μου το είπε". Σε ορισμένες διαλέκτους της Ελλάδας χρησιμοποιείται η αιτιατική της προσωπικής αντωνυμίας αντί για τη γενική. Έτσι έχουμε: "με είπε" αντί "μου είπε", "σε είπε" αντί "σου είπε", "τον είπε" αντί "του είπε".

cross-posted with shawnee


----------



## anafandon

Ancolie said:


> "αυτή η Νεράντζη με το πε και λάλησε" Μυριβήλη
> Με το πε? Δεν καταλαβαίνω.



Γεια σου Ancolie, 

Όπως πολύ σωστά είπε ο Perseus το "με" είναι η αιτιατική της προσωπικής αντωνυμίας "Εγώ". (Μιας και είμαι από την Βόρειο Ελλάδα είναι κάτι το οποίο χρησιμοποιώ συνέχεια )  



Αυτό λοιπόν που θέλουμε να αποδώσουμε είναι ένα Ρήμα + Άμεσο Αντικείμενο + Έμμεσο Αντικείμενο.
Το <<πρόβλημα>> είναι τι πτώση θα βάλουμε το άμεσο και τι πτώση το έμμεσο!

Ο Αρχαίος Έλληνας σύντασσε π.χ το ρήμα Λέγω + Αιτιατική(Άμεσο) + Δοτική(Έμμεσο)(Λέγω τι τινί)[Λέγω κάτι σε κάποιον)

Δηλαδή η φράση <<Η Νερατζή με το είπε>>  στα αρχαία θα' ταν: Η Νεραντζή είπε μοι(δοτ.) αυτό(αιτ.)

Στα νέα ελληνικά τώρα, την θέση της Δοτικής πήρε η Γενική, δηλαδη Λέγω + Αιτιατική(Αμεσο) + *Γενική(Έμμεσο)*

π.χ Η Νεραντζή *μου* το είπε.

Δώσε *μου* τα βιβλία

Δώσε *του* την πετσέτα

Τι *μου* λες; 

ΩΣΤΟΣΟ στην Βόρειο Ελλάδα υπερίσχυσε την θέση της Δοτικής να την παίρνει πάλι η αιτιατική! Λέγω + Αιτιατική(Άμεσο) + *Αιτιατική(Έμμεσο)
*
Η Νερατζή *με* το είπε

Δώσε *με* τα βιβλία

Δώσε *τον* την πετσέτα

Τι *με* λες;

Υπόψιν, όταν λέω υπερίσχυσε, υπερίσχυσε μονάχα στον προφορικό λόγο, όταν γράφουμε εκθέσεις  οι Καθηγητές το μετρούν ως λάθος γιατί θεωρείται ιδίωμα.

Εσύ θα κρατήσεις λοιπόν το εξής:  ότι το σωστό -εν γένει- βάσει της ρυθμιστικής ελληνικής γραμματικής και του συντακτικού είναι Ρ. + Αιτ. + Γενική

και ότι απλά στην βόρειο ελλάδα συνηθίζεται να χρησιμοποιούν ΠΡΟΦΟΡΙΚΑ και το σχήμα Ρ. +αιτ. + αιτ.

Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα


----------



## Ancolie

Ξεχειλίζω από ευγνωμοσύνη ! Ευχαριστώ πολύ, ιδιαίτερα, γί́ αυτό το μάθημα για την αιτιατικη ́ και τη γενική. Μπορούμε να πούμε ότι η Λέσβος είναι βορειά Ελλάδα , σχετικά με την γλώσσα ;


----------



## anafandon

Ancolie said:


> Ξεχειλίζω από ευγνωμοσύνη ! Ευχαριστώ πολύ, ιδιαίτερα, γι'  αυτό το μάθημα για την αιτιατικη ́ και τη γενική. Μπορούμε να πούμε ότι η Λέσβος είναι βορειά Ελλάδα , σχετικά με την γλώσσα ;



Δεν μπορώ να σου απαντήσω γιατί και ο Μυριβήλης ενώ δεν είναι από Β. Ελλάδα το γράφει έτσι. Μπορώ όμως να υποθέσω το εξής: 

Μιλάμε για μία εποχή που τα ιδιώματα είναι ακόμη πολύ ισχυρά ενώ γλώσσα της εκπαίδευσης, ο γραπτός λόγος είναι στην καθαρεύουσα! Με άλλα λόγια, ο λαός μιλάει αλλιώς και γράφει αλλιώς, μιλάει δημοτική με πάρα πολλά στοιχεία των εκάστοτε ιδιωμάτων της περιοχής που βρίσκεται,και γράφει σε καθαρεύουσα!

π.χ Λέει:  _του χιον' πέφτ στου βουνό_(Το χιόνι πέφτει στο βουνό)

αλλά άμα το γράψει στο σχολείο : _Επί του όρους πίπτει η χιών
_

Όταν λοιπόν τα πράγματα ήταν τόσο ρευστά, δεν  είναι περίεργο που κάποιος κάπου αντί για *μου* έλεγε *με.* Και πόσο μάλλον σκέψου ότι ασυναίσθητα βάζουμε το αντικείμενο σε αιτιατική, δεν το βάζουμε επειδή το γνωρίζουμε,

δες αυτήν την φράση:  Δώσε *της γιαγιάς* το βιβλίο  είναι ρ. + Αιτ + Γεν. είναι ολόσωστο συντακτικά και αποδεκτό 

ωστόσο οι περισσότεροι θα ' πουν ασυναίσθητα Δώσε *στην γιαγιά(σε την γιαγιά)* το βιβλίο θα επιλέξουν ας το πούμε ένα τύπο πάλι αιτιατικής!

Γιατί μπορεί μετά να υπάρξει παρανόηση: 

Δώσε της γιαγιάς το βιβλίο (Give grandma the book) = ρ. + αιτ.(αμεσο)+γεν(έμμεσο)

Δώσε της γιαγιάς το βιβλίο (Give Grandma's book)= ρ. + αιτ.(αντικείμενο) + γενική κτητική=  Δώσε το βιβλίο της γιαγιάς(το οποίο είναι της γιαγιάς, είναι δικό της το βιβλίο) 

Μετά στην πορεία του χρόνου βγήκαν ορισμένοι γλωσσολόγοι που μίλησαν για το θέμα του αντικειμένου του άμεσου και του έμμεσου  και κατέληξαν ότι το σωστό θα' ναι το Αιτ + Γεν..,

απλά όπως σου είπα το "με" παρέμεινε ισχυρό την Β. Ελλάδα ενώ στις υπόλοιπες περιοχές εξαληφθηκε


----------



## Ancolie

Καταλαβαίνω, Αναφανδόν !
Δυο κουβέντες, μόνο για να χαμογελάσεις ·
1)Η παρανόηση του "Δώσε της γιαγιας το βιβλίο" δεν θα υπήρχε αν είχετε  κρατήσει και τη Δοτική ! )
2)Αυτοί ( σαν εγώ ) που έμαθαν τα ελληνικά χωρίς να τα μιλήσουν σαν μητρική γλώσσα ξεχνάνε συχνά ότι οι ντόπιοι τα μιλούν ασυναίσθητα…
3) Μʹαρέσουν πάρα πολύ τα δυο σου παραδείγματα · του χιονʹ πεφτʹ στου βουνό και επί του όρους πίπτει η χίων. Το δευτέρο ήταν για μένα ΤΟ ΣΩΣΤΌ, πριν να μαθώ το πρώτο, με ποιές δυσκολίες !


----------



## anafandon

Ancolie said:


> Καταλαβαίνω, Αναφανδόν !
> 3) Μʹαρέσουν πάρα πολύ τα δυο σου παραδείγματα · του χιονʹ πεφτʹ στου βουνό και επί του όρους πίπτει η χίων. Το δευτέρο ήταν για μένα ΤΟ ΣΩΣΤΌ, πριν να μαθώ το πρώτο, με ποιές δυσκολίες !






κοίτα, είναι δύσκολο μιλήσουμε με όρους σωστού/λάθους σε τέτοια ζητήματα.   Το <<του χιον πεφτ στου βουνό>>  είναι καθαρά θέμα προφοράς από άτομα που βρίσκονται σε χωριά της βορείου ελλάδας κυρίως. Κανονικά γράφουν <<Το χιόνι πέφτει στο βουνό>>! Το γράφουν το ίδιο απλά το προφέρουν το λένε αλλιώς  

To <<Επί του όρους πίπτει η χίων>>,,,, ερμμμ δεν είναι λάθος, αλλά είναι αδόκιμο πλέον, είναι γλωσσικό κλισέ(cliche).  Δεν χρησιμοποιεί πλέον κανείς τις λέξεις πίπτω ή χίων[το όρος το χρησιμοποιούν αλλά και πάλι είναι για πιο εκλεπτυσμένες εκφράσεις π.χ Άγιος Όρος, Όρος Σινά κτλ.]

Όσον αφορά για την δοτική που είπες.. έχεις δίκιο αλλά μια γλώσσα όταν εξελίσσεται τείνει να απλοποιείται για να είναι πιο εύπλαστη, πιο εύκολη, πιο ευλύγιστη χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι η γλώσσα χάνει σε δύναμη, σε ζωντάνια, σε εκφραστικότητα. Έτσι πολλά στοιχεία με την πάροδο του χρόνου εκπίπτουν από μια γλώσσα επειδή είναι δύσχρηστα, κάτι τέτοιο ήταν και η δοτική


----------

